# Gonna meter my 12's tomorrow.



## FLAstrongman (Sep 22, 2010)

Got 2 MB Quart 12's in my Jimmy right now. 300w rms power handling. I'm running a SAZ-1500 on them. Any guesses as to what it will do?
It's tuned for music not burping so it's not gonna do anything crazy. I was just have some fun seeing what I could get some cheap subs to do.


----------



## IAWarden89 (Oct 4, 2010)

I would expect low-mid 130's probably. Depending on the box and amp tuning, position of the box, and meter that you use.


----------



## FLAstrongman (Sep 22, 2010)

Box tuning is 35hz. I only have the old A/C meter, but I know where it reads compared to the TL within .5db.
It's a pretty standard, subs up port back type enclosure.


----------



## filtor1 (Apr 24, 2008)

I would guess mid 130's as well.


----------



## IAWarden89 (Oct 4, 2010)

Well today is almost over. What did you end up hitting?


----------



## FLAstrongman (Sep 22, 2010)

Forgot to post this up yesterday. They did 141.5 sealed at the dash and 143 door open playing Jeezy trap or die. This was steady on music no burps. Sounds a lot louder to the ear. I'm a little disappointed with the initial test. Will get louder when I get some more time.


----------



## IAWarden89 (Oct 4, 2010)

Well since it was not tested on a term lab expect that to be a pretty good amount off from what a TL would usually place it. Like we all guessed I have a feeling on a TL it will hit somewhere near low-mid 130's. You have to understand that locally we had a cheap mic and I had 2 memphis pr's and a 1000rms crunch amp doing 141.1 on the cheap meter, but on a termlab was only doing like 134-135. I'm not even trying to be a dick, these are things I learned the hard way(before I found forums with people who have went through the same crap before). Reading and learning from yours and others testing and tuning tricks has helped me ALOT.

Some things to think about as you mess around with it a little.
Are you going to do DB Drags or any sort of competition? If the answer to this is yes then heres a few other things to consider. 
Do you plan on upgrading subs, amp(s), deck?
Have you ever considered trying to tune the box a little higher(closer to your vehicles res. frequency)?
Have you tested to find the peak of the vehicle?

If the answer to the first question is no and just plan on street beating.
Have you tried some sort of sound deadner?(rattling may sound cool to you, but to others it is annoying as hell lol. Some people love flex as well, but it kills pressure levels inside the vehicle.)


Those are just a few things to think about while you plan and adjust to get louder. I know it is ALOT to read and think, but really its a good idea to think about the yes or no and the variables. lol


----------



## FLAstrongman (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks for the info, maybe someone can learn from your tips. I'm not trying to be rude either, but it seems like you're assuming I'm new to this. Like I said, I only have an old AC meter but these numbers are within .5db within where the TL will read, and that is on the conservative side. If anything, it will be a tad higher on the TL. I've been building boxes for a while and this one was just my personal daily box. I have much better subs sitting on my shelf, but I thought it would be fun to see what I could get out of these old cheap subs. In all honesty, I thought it was going to meter better than it did. Even my buddy sat in it and said it sounded like mid 40's. And his car does 154.7 legal.


----------



## FLAstrongman (Sep 22, 2010)

did some messing around with my 12's box. I took the MB Quart's out and rounded all the edges on the box and sealed up around the speaker wire better. Also took out my C&D batt and put my kinetik 2400 in. I was planning on putting my MB Quarts back in, but I really wanted to hear these 2 Soundsplinter rl-p's I got. The quarts were very impressive for a cheap sub, but they were really struggling to take the SAZ-1500. Anyways, on to the results. Now keep in mind there are quite a few variables to take into account here. When I first metered the mb's, I had been driving around all day beating on them. Also, I did not try moving the box at all. I did not mess with box positioning today other than just moving it forward a few inches.

Playing Jeezy's trap or die( same song). Around the same temp today as well- 146db sealed on dash

Decent for 2 12's and 1500w on music. The Rl-p's crush the MB's on the lows as well. Plays 25hz quite nice. Pretty big gain. Could be a number of things or it could just be the MB's don't meter well


----------



## Mazda3SQ (Nov 11, 2006)

Those sound splinters sound scary if you say they've got that much more output, those mb quarts were mean in that box (for a wanna-be sq junky). I'll see if I can stop by sometime next weekend if it's cool, finally got my **** setup where I'm happy (although still on the stock HU) hopefully that'll be fixed soon as well though...

Keep up the great boxes man.


----------



## Hispls (Mar 12, 2008)

Nice score for the RL-p's. Very nicely built subs and not surprizing at low tuning they really kill.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Nice number but you will find that an AC is 6.5-7db HIGHER than a TL. Did some testing in a friends Blazer on an AC and it read 147+ consistently but when we did it on a TL it was a 139.5-139.9.


----------



## FLAstrongman (Sep 22, 2010)

chefhow said:


> Nice number but you will find that an AC is 6.5-7db HIGHER than a TL. Did some testing in a friends Blazer on an AC and it read 147+ consistently but when we did it on a TL it was a 139.5-139.9.


Actually, every AC meter seems to read quite a bit different if it has not been calibrated recently. I've had mine for over 10 years and oddly enough it reads 4db lower than the TL.


----------



## FLAstrongman (Sep 22, 2010)

YouTube - Weak flex vid


----------



## FLAstrongman (Sep 22, 2010)

146.2 @36hz sealed on the dash


----------



## FLAstrongman (Sep 22, 2010)

YouTube - Cap0005.MPG


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

still the mb quarts? u sending them 400 each?

pretty nice #s on music


----------



## FLAstrongman (Sep 22, 2010)

lol no, I wish that was with the quarts. That's with 2 DB Drive 12's and the Sundown 1500. Peaks @36hz.


----------



## FLAstrongman (Sep 22, 2010)

update:YouTube - 149.2db 2 DB Drive Platinum WD's, Audiopipe AQX3500.1


----------



## gumbysmoke (Jan 12, 2011)




----------

